# Need experts: Systemsix vs 2009 six frames



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

Howdeedoo, been a while since i posted. Stopped riding and looking to get back again. I searched the forums but there was nothing on this. 

Anyway i need a bit of clarification

In 2008-2009 cannondale started coming out with the whole carbon fiber idea hence the birth of the supersix

in 2008, they were still offering the system six alongside the supersix

http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/US_Catalog_2008.pdf

in the 2009 catalog they now offered the super six, the six carbon and the regular six (alu+carbon). It was also this year the system six was discontinued.

http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/09_USBikeCatalog.pdf

My question is... Is the 2009 regular six (carbon + alu) the same as the system six of the previous years?

If not then how are they different?

Reason im asking is because someone is selling their 2009 six 5 (alu+carbon) black frame for a cheap a$$ price. And i miss my original system six which I left in the US prior going overseas. I need to start riding again. 

Calling starnut. 

Thanks


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

The regular "Six", i.e. NOT "Six Carbon" had carbon seatstays and chainstays with an aluminum front triangle. This is more or less the opposite setup of the System Six.

In addition, this bike used a conventional 1 1/8" steerer, as opposed to the 1 1/8" to 1 1/2" tapered fork on the System Six. The geometry and tubing of the "Six" are also different from those on the System Six. They have shorter top tube lengths and taller headtubes with a longer wheelbase, making them a bit more upright and comfort oriented.

The "Six" models don't tend to get much love on the forums. They got kind of lost in all the other road frames that Cannondale offered in those years, I think. People never really gave them high marks for performance either. I believe the "Six Carbon" was made in Taiwan, not sure if the regular "Six" was too...

Hope this helps!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

If I recall, the 2009 Six Carbon was not a good bike. I had not ridden it but all the reviews I've read said it had a very wooden feel to it. The 2010 model was half way decent. I know because I had one until it got destroyed in an accident.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

System Six = Maybe Cdales best
Six 09= One of Cdale worst

Get a CAAD 10 or Supersix, if you want something close to the stiffness of a System.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks to you guys i managed to save my a$$ on buying the frame

settling on a caad for now

FYI: Man cdale frames are expensive in asia man. They rival cervelos to say the least


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

omniviper said:


> FYI: Man cdale frames are expensive in asia man. They rival cervelos to say the least


Pinas? How much is it there?


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

at least 50K for a decently equipped ultegra on a caad10


----------

